# il puntino azzurro...



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

fa riflettere...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

*Bello Sei TU*



moltimodi ha detto:


> fa riflettere...



puntino Azzurro.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

mi ha fatto battere forte il core la storia di questo puntino




.


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

*ricambio e...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> puntino Azzurro.


 ... grazie miciolina


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

mi ha mandato in palla il computer


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi ha mandato in palla il computer


 cazzo usi, un commodore 64?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzo usi, un commodore 64?


ah bello......!!


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ah bello......!!


 allora c'è il verme...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> allora c'è il verme...


sì, quello solitario..


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sì, quello solitario..


 poverino...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> fa riflettere...


Minchia Multimodi....

Quando mi fai queste uscite non posso fare a meno di quotarti...

Ci sarà ancora il nostro puntino azzurro tra 1000 anni?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2009)

anche oggi siamo *obesi *di lavoro noi eh???


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Minchia Multimodi....
> 
> Quando mi fai queste uscite non posso fare a meno di quotarti...
> 
> Ci sarà ancora il nostro puntino azzurro tra 1000 anni?


Lui si, noi umani non credo...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lui si, noi umani non credo...


Io e te dobbiamo parlare...


----------



## Nobody (20 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Io e te dobbiamo parlare...


 Occhei... quando e di quello che vuoi, in mp!


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2009)

di che tonalità di azzurro stiamo parlando, per la precisione?


----------



## lale75 (20 Marzo 2009)

Bellissimo MM, grazie! salvato e girato


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi ha mandato in palla il computer


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzo usi, un commodore 64?


----------

